# Festival city



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

It seems Carrefour, Ikea and other anchor stores will open in September. The Al Futaim group is sending a team from Dubai to do the opening. At last something positive in such depressing times for Egypt.... So sad....we spend the best vacations ever in our new place in Sokhna...did not want to leave and now retirement is becoming more and more appealing by the day


----------

